# Help I am so hurt



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

*painful seperation Help*

My wife cheated on me 11 months into our marriage I know she has had alot of abuse in her life none from me by the way I love her more then anyone ever this is my first marriage, her third the two months later after the affair she moved out on me while I was at work said we can heal better in seperate homes I disagreed I am now alone in our home and hurt and confused then lately I found out thru her E-mail she is having another affair this one serious sounds like they are in love I confronted her she admitted it I asked if she wants a divorce she wouldnt say a word I then put divorce papers in front of her and asked if we neeeded to feel these out she started to cry and said nothing I told her marriage needed to have an open book policy and nothing should ever be hid from eachother she then stormed out of the house yelling have a good life (That hurt like hell ) she called me the next morning asking what councelor i was seeing I told her she said she was going to go see him then said talk to you later I am a christian who believes in forgivness and love am having a very hard time knowing ehat to do I still love her more than life HELP


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

The fact that she asked which counselor you are using and then said she was going to see him/her is a huge step! She obviously has a problem--You are the third husband and she can't resist having affairs. Maybe she is admitting to herself she needs help.

I wish I could say something to ease your pain, but it's going to take time. It is an awful feeling to be a victim of a cheating spouse. Hang in there and turn to your faith for strength.


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for your response it helps to know other people care God bless you


----------



## Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

The cheating thing is the hard one because for me I would always wonder if she was doing it again. The trust factor would be something hanging over me. On the other hand my wife and I are separated and though I do not believe there is any cheating she is mean and cruel. Even after all of that I still want her back, I guess the heart wants what the heart wants. If you can forgive her and she is willing to see a counselor, then I would definitely go and see if the issues can be resolved. I would just say be careful.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you but it has turned for the worse no saving it now


----------



## Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

findingpeace said:


> Thank you but it has turned for the worse no saving it now


Do yo want to explain?


----------

